# Drivers - it's enough to make you swear ......



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's enough to make you swear -


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, can't see it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the vid or what happened in it?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nothing strange there, happens frequently with last minute lane change decision


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ditto.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe that's why so many accidents happen around those last minute lane changers

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are two lanes ahead. 

The vehicle with the camera is in the left hand lane and the car which pulls ahead is in the right hand lane and stays in it. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watch the Black (Audi?) car it gets cut up by the other one when turning left, having to avoid another car in the wrong lane


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The black vehicle that goes straight across was in a designated Left turn lane going towards the Motorway.

The driver decided, despite at least two large Road signs and dollops of white paint on the road telling them otherwise, to go straight on towards Derby in front of a driver who was perfectly within his rights to bear left.

The initial reason to post the clip was my beloved blaspheming so eloquently for one who rarely, if ever, swears.

As others say - I'll take m'coat and leave the room - damp squib comes to mind!


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Erneboy are you doing a wind-up or did you genuinely not see the event that starts at :05 seconds in the clip?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I see nothing for the driver of the vehicle with the camera to get excited about.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Ahh, the old railway bridge over a railway bridge over a railway bridge junction of old. I used to love that old place when my grand-parents lived just up Derby Road opposite the old tube works. A shame when the other 2 bridges were demolished and that nightmare of a roundabout was built :-(


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I see nothing for the driver of the vehicle with the camera to get excited about.


Alan

It is KeithChesterfiekd's (OP) own dashcam.

Keith didn't get axcited, but his wife did - but only because they witnessed a very close near miss and long before their light changed to green.

I think Keith's laughter was more triggered by Mrs. Keith's expletives than the incident itself.

Alan, did you hear the soundtrack? makes more sense with it.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> It is KeithChesterfiekd's (OP) own dashcam.
> 
> ...


I see Geoff. You've correctly diagnosed that I watched but didn't listen. Ta.


----------

